# Opinions on spiked collars and harnesses?



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd like to know the opinions of other dog owners, on spiked collars and harnesses. I ordered a spiked harness and collar set, that is stunning and sturdy. My main reason for buying it, is that it seems here in my town, people don't have control over THEIR dogs. So far we have had 3 different incidents where my dog was attacked. He has scars around is neck and chest. Luckily nothing too major. And his fur covers the scars. But I'm sick of having to keep him cooped up because other people have aggressive dogs. I also ordered it because it is very beautiful and I've never seen anything quite like it. What is everyone else' opinion? And CONSTRUCTIVE criticism is welcome. Although it will not change my mind, I consider all opinions.


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

TaylorGSDT said:


> *I'd like to know the opinions of other dog owners, on spiked collars and harnesses*. I ordered a spiked harness and collar set, that is stunning and sturdy. My main reason for buying it, is that it seems here in my town, people don't have control over THEIR dogs. So far we have had 3 different incidents where my dog was attacked. He has scars around is neck and chest. Luckily nothing too major. And his fur covers the scars. But I'm sick of having to keep him cooped up because other people have aggressive dogs. I also ordered it because it is very beautiful and I've never seen anything quite like it. *What is everyone else' opinion? And CONSTRUCTIVE criticism is welcome. Although it will not change my mind, I consider all opinions.*
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi, 
Not sure what opinions your looking for exactly here?
Since you have made it clear that only CONSTRUCTIVE criticism is welcome and you will not change your mind...

I guess my only opinion is that I wouldn't put it on MY dog. 

(I have my own way of taking precautions to avoid/prevent dog attacks.)

Good luck to ya' though.
 Kat


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm with Kat. Personally, and that is ME, I don't find them appealing and would take other measures to keep my dogs safe.

Not sure the collar/harness would deter a dog attack..An attacking dog is not going to say to itself "that dog has spikes I'm not touching it"..Or they may get nailed by the spikes but decide to not back off and go for another body part.

I'd carry some pepper spray with me


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

My personal preference is function over fashion. When I take my dog out for walks/exercise, the point is to do just that, not attract attention from other people out walking. Since the collar & harness look pretty haute couture  I would think it would make people more intrigued for me, it would interrupt my pace and exercise routine.

Is there anywhere else you can take him to walk him where you'd be less likely to run into other dogs? What about state parks or forest preserves or other areas where leashes are required?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since I for sure know the person who would be consistantly jamming herself and getting injured on that collar harness would be me, next my other dog, I wouldn't purchase it.

Think I'd make sure MY dog was trained and socialized so sure it wasn't the one starting all the fights.

Then I'd avoid the streets with the crazy dogs (call animal control?). Only pack my dog into the car to drive to safe places to exercise?

And if there was still 100% no way to avoid it I'd carry pepperspray for the offending dogs. Be aware, it gets everywhere (on you and your dog) if you don't have it out and prepared to get the offending dog BEFORE the fight starts. If you have bad timing or like that your dog gets all cranked up to protect you, allowing the other dog to get too close, then EVERYONE will be blinded and uncomfortable.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Save the spiked collars for the Pit Bull and English Bull crowd. GSD's are intimidating enough without the spikes on a collar.

I think it's undignified as well for a GSD.

Constructive criticism? I believe you are just looking for approval.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I like the collar and I believe it might work ... the only thing I would worry about is it would incite the other dog even more.

And since I like to be able to grab my dogs by the collar anytime I would be injuring my self alot!

Any thick, wide leather collar will protect your dogs neck without running the risk of enraging the other dog.


Also, I would want something that stops the other dogs BEFORE they actually make contact with mine. 

Personally, I would carry a baton and USE IT on any dog that charged mine (before they could make contact). This is a nice model:

ASP Air Weight Expandable Baton 26 inch at Galls


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

This is a good idea and this is a bit cheaper:
26in. Telescoping Steel Self-Defense Baton | Self-Defense| Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Most state laws do not allow the carriage of an ASP, but do check. 

I have one from my deputy days, but I don't carry it. They are very effective in the right hands and very deadly in the wrong hands.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> Most state laws do not allow the carriage of an ASP, but do check.
> 
> I have one from my deputy days, but I don't carry it. They are very effective in the right hands and very deadly in the wrong hands.


what about the 22LR then for which some people have a permit to carry?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't understand why you asked this question.
Since your mind is already made up and all you want is constructive criticism, whatever that means in this case.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

TaylorGSDT said:


> I'd like to know the opinions of other dog owners, on spiked collars and harnesses. I ordered a spiked harness and collar set, that is stunning and sturdy. My main reason for buying it, is that it seems here in my town, people don't have control over THEIR dogs. So far we have had 3 different incidents where my dog was attacked. He has scars around is neck and chest. Luckily nothing too major. And his fur covers the scars. But I'm sick of having to keep him cooped up because other people have aggressive dogs. I also ordered it because it is very beautiful and I've never seen anything quite like it. What is everyone else' opinion? And CONSTRUCTIVE criticism is welcome. Although it will not change my mind, I consider all opinions.
> 
> View attachment 132745
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't go with white after labor day. Have you considered pink spikes?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Personally I wouldn't go with white after labor day. Have you considered pink spikes?


And never after six.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

alexg said:


> what about the 22LR then for which some people have a permit to carry?


I would say that would be a better choice. Maybe in a larger caliber for the two legged predators as well.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

MichaelE said:


> And never after six.


Not to a wedding either. Don't want to upstage the bride.  Very strict rules about wearing white, you know. :laugh:


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When I see those on dogs I figure the owner is trying to overcompensate for something. I don't fell they make dogs look intimidating at all. I doubt they will fend off a dog attack.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sunflowers said:


> I don't understand why you asked this question.
> Since your mind is already made up and all you want is constructive criticism, whatever that means in this case.


Same here. What's the point of asking people for criticism, constructive or otherwise, if your mind is already firmly made up that this is a great idea? 

But whatever, THIS would be my major concern:



Lauri & The Gang said:


> And since I like to be able to grab my dogs by the collar anytime I would be injuring my self alot!





MaggieRoseLee said:


> Since I for sure know the person who would be consistantly jamming herself and getting injured on that collar harness would be me, next my other dog, I wouldn't purchase it.


I do grab my dog's collars all the time, and I can imagine getting poked in the leg with those collar spikes on a regular basis too. 

I'm also curious what you mean by "cooped up". Do you let your dog run free on your property or is this happening when you're out on walks? As long as you're with your dog, then pepper spray or citronella spray would be a deterrent to all but the most aggressive dogs, and if you can't legally carry a baton, you could certain invest in a walking stick which could be used in a similar fashion.


----------



## MTGSD (Oct 9, 2013)

I've used them before but never in white or with that aggressive a set of spikes. Mostly it's not about poking the other dogs mouth but hindering tooth purchase. Plus white would never stay white on mine and you can't wash leather in the laundry.
I would say they do help. Several years back my neighbors son got a pit mix about two years old. I put my dog out in my backyard in the morning and the pit slipped under the fence and attacked my dog. The collar was hard for him to get a grip on while I ran out to intervene. They will go for another spot though. That's how Bart lost the last 1/4 inch tip of his ear. But it was better than it could've been.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Pepper spray is a much more effective investment.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Personally, I think spiked dog gear is a bit silly. Like someone else said, it seems that the type of people who put this "tough" stuff on their dog are overcompensating for something else. I understand that you are looking for something to protect your dog, but I doubt that the spikes will deter an attack. A better choice would be pepper spray.

The spikey "tough guy" leather looks good on some dogs, but not GSDs, IMO. I wouldn't put them on my dog, unless it was a Poodle or something, just to be ironic.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Freestep said:


> The spikey "tough guy" leather looks good on some dogs, but not GSDs, IMO. I wouldn't put them on my dog, unless it was a Poodle or something, just to be ironic.


Only on a smaller poodle. LOL I wound't put it on one of the full sized ones.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Only on a smaller poodle. LOL I wound't put it on one of the full sized ones.


PINK leather with spikes! And some sort of decorative pink flower-tooled leather muzzle to match.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I have always had an affinity for spiked collars and such, a family member of mine used to craft spiked dog collars and they were stunning pieces of equipment. I like them, will likely buy one eventually, that or a studded collar - I love the contrast of black leather and steel or chrome.

TBH, what you buy for your dog is nobody's business so asking for opinions confuses me. Like someone else mentioned, are you seeking approval because of most people's opinions on that style of collar and harness? It isn't worth it. If you want your dog to wear it, buy it. Don't be concerned about what others think, they aren't the ones wearing it or using it. Be concerned about what you think, what is best for your dog, etc.

In terms of keeping your dog safe in a dog fight, there you have the very purpose of the spiked collar. It was created to prevent severe injury to the neck for dogs that fought various other animals. Still common today for hog hunting dogs, etc. Most have moved on to a very thick leather assembly as opposed to the spikes, however.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

One of my GSD collars is red leather with pewter hearts on it - trying to give the exact opposite impression of the 'tough dog' look, lol. OP, if you think this spiked collar idea is going to work for you, then I hope it does. I'd much rather attack the other dog than let my dog have to defend himself, but to each their own.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Wild Wolf;4483225 Still common today for hog hunting dogs said:


> I grew up around wild boar hunting and I never saw a dog with spikes on. The dogs sent in to the danger zone wore leather armor. They still got hurt.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

TaylorGSDT said:


> My main reason for buying it, is that it seems here in my town, people don't have control over THEIR dogs. So far we have had 3 different incidents where my dog was attacked. He has scars around is neck and chest. http://www.petguide.com/mobile


The set is attractive. If it helps in stopping other dogs attacking your dogs neck, chest and belly area, then by all means go for it. It may assist in building your dogs confidence because if the attacking dog goes in under the belly and neck area then they are going to get a mouth full of metal spikes and would hopefully stop them. 

It is really unfair that people can't walk their dogs in relative peace because other people have no control and/or let their dogs rush at other dogs on lead. Anything that is going to help you and your dog to stop these attacks is good.


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I got numerous answers, which I wasn't expecting. I have a neutral opinion about what one person said compared to another. I asked for opinions on them, not a debate on whether or not they should be used, or how they should be used. And I stated MY OWN reason for getting the set. My post clearly states that my opinion is that I am pro. I did not ask to be convinced otherwise. Maybe "constructive" wasn't the proper word. What I meant was, if you honestly have a better idea, come forth. Pepper spray and batons are not an option in my area. If I so much as thought of pulling pepper spray, I'd be in cuffs faster than I could blink an eye. It is the way my small town is. And to the one person that commented about bully breeds. I'm sorry you feel that way. And spikes aren't just for bully breeds. I've seen them on chihuahuas all the way up to huskies, GSDs, and Border Collies. Apparently someone is prejudice towards other breeds. And being a woman, I have nothing to compensate for. My dog doesn't need to look "tough". I know what he is, and I have no reason to try and make him look mean. And I don't believe spikes do. Do you want to know what makes dogs look mean? Big tow chains. And yes, I have seen them on GSDs too. One man was even breeding AKC registered ones and selling them with tow chains to "build muscle". So it's not just bully breeds that wear things to make them look "tough". I recieved more criticism than I had expected. Kind of sad if you ask me, when I was looking for YOUR opinion. Not to be judged for MY opinion. This thread can be deleted now. Thank you.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

OP, I went and looked up your local ordinances assuming you live in Cedar City, UT. Here's the link:

http://www.cedarcity.org/DocumentCenter/Home/View/225

Section 11-VI-1 is the relevant part. It clearly states that:

"The injuring, capturing, or killing of an animal by any person while the animal is engaged in any act prohibited by this section, if reasonably necessary to stop the animal's actions, shall not be a violation of nay other provisions of this Chapter, provided such injuring, capturing, or killing in no way endangers another's safety or property."

This clause gives you FULL RIGHT to use pepper spray against an attacking dog in any circumstance in which your dog is in danger.

Know your state laws! You won't be in cuffs. You now have legal backup for your actions in that case.

You're welcome!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

TaylorGSDT said:


> I recieved more criticism than I had expected. Kind of sad if you ask me, when I was looking for YOUR opinion. Not to be judged for MY opinion.


I guess I'm kind of confused as to what kind of "opinions" you are looking for. I see lots of opinions, and I gave mine, but I don't see where you're being judged or criticized.

If you are talking about the "tough guy" and "overcompensating" comments? I doubt anyone here thinks that YOU are over-compensating for anything, or that you need to feel "tough", or anything like that. You already told us your reason for wanting the spikey gear. However, a person walking down the street doesn't know that. He might, without knowing you, look at your dog with spiked gear on, and have certain perceptions. So if someone is negative or hostile toward you, it may simply be the associations projected onto the spiky dog gear. That's not your problem, but the awareness may be of value to you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

TaylorGSDT said:


> I got numerous answers, which I wasn't expecting. I have a neutral opinion about what one person said compared to another. I asked for opinions on them, not a debate on whether or not they should be used, or how they should be used.





TaylorGSDT said:


> I recieved more criticism than I had expected. Kind of sad if you ask me, when I was looking for YOUR opinion. Not to be judged for MY opinion.


:thinking: I fail to see a clear distinction between someone expressing an opinion on your spiked collar and harness, and a debate about them. You DID ask for opinions, surely you can't be surprised that some of the opinions you got are not exactly what you wanted to hear.



TaylorGSDT said:


> What I meant was, if you honestly have a better idea, come forth. Pepper spray and batons are not an option in my area.


But that's not what you said, even if it is what you wanted. People can only respond to the information you give them, so if your question isn't clear, then the answers won't be what you're looking for.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My opinion is that I already get enough injuries because of my dog 
That gear looks like an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I also think if you did not really watch it, your own dog could get caught on things and get hurt. To me. I would think people who want their dogs to fight, would use this gear.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Not something I would ever put on a dog, as function always comes before form with my equipment. An ASP, walking stick, pepper spray or spray bottle with lemon juice in it will work far better to protect your dog. 

The biggest thing you can do is to get in front of your dog and block the other dog. It's your job to protect her, and this will show her that you are doing your job.

About you asking for opinions and then not wanting to hear them; you should have just posted in the pictures section and then stated that negative comments are not welcome.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If your dog gets attacked again and again have you explored the possibility that your dog can give off signs to other dogs that you are not aware of?
For my next dog I think of going to desensitize him to an air horn, like the ones in sport stadiums, and carry this on my walks to use that as a deterrent in case of brewing trouble.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

TaylorGSDT said:


> What I meant was, if you honestly have a better idea, come forth. Pepper spray and batons are not an option in my area.
> My dog doesn't need to look "tough". I know what he is, and I have no reason to try and make him look mean. And I don't believe spikes do.


YOU don't believe that a spiked collar makes a dog look mean, but the general opinion is that it does - to those that don't like the look of them. People judge and make assumptions all the time, why would dogs be immune to this? I have a nice full length black leather coat that I can carry off because I'm an older woman - but if you put that same coat on a teenage male then people are going to think the worst about him. 

My suggestion is to protect your dog rather that allow your dog to defend himself, but that's easier said than done if you don't have the personality for it. I have no problem going after other dogs, and I can get creative in my attacks. My most successful was swinging a leash at the dog, and clipping his muzzle with the brass end. You don't need to carry things that you think will get you arrested, lol. 

Why do you want the thread deleted? Just because other people don't think a spiked collar is the best prevention against dog attacks? If it makes you feel any better, The Captain says in his book that thorned collars (in my translated version) can be used to prevent bites from attacking vermin (and also to protect watch and guard dogs from thieves).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

we don't delete threads unless there are rules broken, and then they are usually closed down..

Hey it's your dog and the thing is, you can do what you want I am not 'anti' them, they are just something that doesn't appeal to me and I personally wouldn't put them on my dog. No big deal


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

Imho, the concept of a spiked collar is absurd.

Btw, I also support the 'bear/dog' spray idea. That should stop any attacking dog in its tracks. It will be more reliable. We had GSDs that attacked porcupines and even though they were getting quills in them, they kept going... if a dog is he** bent on doing something, I don't think some sharp pokes will deter it much. Like someone else stated, another dog will probably just get angry and choose a different angle. Dogs won't be able to keep attacking with spray in its eyes/nose and both dogs should still be okay if you are ready.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have broken up dog fights. The thing about it is that everyone is different and you might be able to grab a tail in this one and pull the dog away, and that might not work on another one. Sometimes you can grab a collar and get the dog into the car quick before the other dog gets there. 

The best way to manage dog fights is to avoid them altogether. 

It may be possible that a dog that wants to kill your dog will be at a disadvantage if it tries to go for the throat and meets up with some strong spikes and leather. Maybe. 

I am pretty sure I would grab that spiked collar to avoid something worse and get spikes in my hands.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 2 different spiked collars for my GSD. He only wears a collar when we leave the house and I live in the ghetto and there are a TON of loose pitbulls and other large dogs, I chose the spiked collars to keep him safe.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Unfortunately you live in Illinois. Your laws just changed so you might want to check. In MO, if you have a concealed carry permit you are allowed to carry and conceal a baton. 





MichaelE said:


> Most state laws do not allow the carriage of an ASP, but do check.
> 
> I have one from my deputy days, but I don't carry it. They are very effective in the right hands and very deadly in the wrong hands.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think that some spiked collars are nice. I don't particularly care for the one pictured (it looks a little TOO pointy, but I think that was your goal). Daisy has a nice pink spiked collar. It is not sharp in the least bit. However, my neighbor was petting her and said "You could have warned me that she had a spiked collar." I think she was over reacting because the collar has never hurt me and forget it is there all the time. Also consider that it may not be visible, therefore not pretty, if your dog has a lot of hair.

All that being said, I doubt it will stop a dog from attacking and hurting your dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I personally don't like spiked collars just because I tend to grab my dogs' collars a lot, so I would end up hurting myself more than anything else. Although I was considering getting one for my cat to deter my other cats from continually holding her down by the neck (they've all been fixed since they were babies so I don't know what their problem is!)

My brother carries a "dog walking stick", these are made to be carried when you walk your dog as protection from other animals (we have a lot of coyotes around here and there have been cases of then attacking dogs on walks). Since it's technically a cane/walking stick and not metal it is legal to carry around. 
I carry a mace/pepper spray combo, among other things. My dog usually wore a 1.5" double layer leather collar, which would probably help protect her neck although I did not get it for that. 









(seller's photo)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have this one 









I also have a red one that is a little thicker but I can't find a photo of it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Blanketback said:


> If it makes you feel any better, The Captain says in his book that thorned collars (in my translated version) can be used to prevent bites from attacking vermin (and also to protect watch and guard dogs from thieves).


I wonder if he was referring to the type of collars used by livestock guardian dogs, which are quite a bit different from a "pet" type of leather spiked collar.

If anyone hasn't seen them, they look more like this:









or


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

My heart dog, Gizmo (rottie) had a black spiked collar for 13 of his 14 years & I loved it. I don't care for the white but on your black GSD it looks ok. :thumbup:

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Wicked (Nov 15, 2018)

There's nothing wrong with using spiked collars. Spiked collars have been used on dogs for thousands of years to protect against wolves and other predators. 

Everyone should know the vulnerable spot on a dog is the neck and it's the No.1 target in most dog fights, along with the head. Spiked collars are no different than wearing a bullet proof vest to protect vital organs.


----------

